# Chucky Started - 30 or 54?



## sawhorseray (Feb 15, 2020)

Went to Sam's today and copped a 2-pack of chuckys, $3.98lb, six pounds total. Got home and covered them in Worsty and Montreal Steak Seasoning, one in the freezer for a later date, one in the sous vide pot at 131º. Tomorrow at 5:30 will give me 30 hours in the bathtub, I'm worried that'd be rushing things a bit. After seeing 

 bgaviator
's beautiful Chucky had gone 48 hours I'm thinking if I go another day it'll be even better at 54. Too bad there's no more Monday Night Football, it'd be perfect timing. I'll be back later with pics and results. RAY


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 15, 2020)

I think 30 is good . Went and looked at my chuck post that was 133 temp  said I went 21 hours .  It was fantastic .  The roast beef / gravy type I did 165 ish for about the same time .  Never went 48 or longer so I don't know  about that . Seems a long time , but I saw the same post ,, sure did look good .  Here's a link if your interested . I used 

 Bearcarver
  leg work on this . 





						First long SV cook , Chuck roast
					

Bought a 3 lb. chuck , was gonna smoke it , but decided to SV . Used Bears time and temp . 133f for 21 hours .    I seasoned with Freddy's steak burger seasoning and vac'd it overnight .    I use an old brine bucket my Dad had . Wrapped it up to help the temp.    21 hours and out of the bath ...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 15, 2020)

Geez Rich, your smoke looks great, I'm following 

 Bearcarver
's recipe also. Now I'm not really sure what I want to do at all. I have fresh asparagus and yams at the ready, those are pretty much my "go to" sides, they are both good for me.  I'm going to sear with my weed burner torch, I just don't see were it gets any better than that, it's like a tuning fork. I'm already thinking a little red wine reduction with the juices from the sous vide bag, maybe some onions and shrooms. A lot will depend on breakfast, after all, it is Sunday even if there's very little life left after football. RAY


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 15, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> very little life left after football. RAY


You could always watch FXL ,,, ( I'd rather put my tools back on .  )

There were some really good playoff games this year , and I think a well played Super Bowl ,, but  I love nascar  and tomorow is Daytona 500 . 
After seeing this post , I remembered I had an eye round seasoned up and vac'd ready for the SV  in the freezer . So I got her goin and it's in right now . Be ready around 5 or 6 pm Sunday . 

I think at 30 hours your good , but  I've never gone longer . It's insane Ray ,, how good it comes out . 
Be watching .


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 16, 2020)

Gee, it's kind of nice to get out of bed , walk into the kitchen, and see I'm at 21.5 hours in. At 4:30 I'll be right at 30 hours, and that's when I'm going to eat it tonight! I'll watch the 500 and take Bob for Buns of Steel after I wake up more, a little foggy this morning, as usual. RAY


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 16, 2020)

Here's the dope:
Originally I was using 21 hours, and they were fine, but then I ran into one that was still tough, so I changed to 30 hours on the Chucks.
They've been fine since, with Steak like being 131° for 30 hours, and 165° for 30 hours for Pulled Beef. The texture has been great, but after seeing the 48 hour Beef Ribs, I've been thinking about trying 48 hours of the 131° type---At least trying it.

Bear


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 16, 2020)

If 30 hours is what you and 

 chopsaw
  say is good it's good enough for me Bear. If it's a little tough I'll go 48 on the next one, it's already seasoned up and in the freezer. If I can get a texture like steak or prime rib I'll be pretty darned happy. I've got a back molar that's been a little loose that I've been hanging on to for about 25 years, it's hurting me and slated to get pulled Wednesday morning, be like losing a old friend. I'm not in the market for a tough chew at the moment. RAY


----------

